# Is this one of the stupidest gadgets?



## Sasqui (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes, that is a woman jogging with a mask on... 

http://the-gadgeteer.com/2012/03/05/the-aire-mask-charge-your-phone-with-the-force/


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 12, 2012)

Stupid looking...yes.

Very interesting concept though, to be honest.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 12, 2012)

"You too can now sound like Darth Vader when you exercise!"


----------



## qubit (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes, I think it's pretty stupid on several levels.


----------



## mtosev (Mar 12, 2012)

wtf? lol


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 12, 2012)

Wonder if these guys are working on a methane capture device too.  Heating, electricity... less smell


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 12, 2012)

How did grandpa die? He was using the force to charge his iphone... in his SLEEP.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## francis511 (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks like a hirogen !!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 12, 2012)

thats not going to go down well jogging round moss side and also means a mugging is going to hurt much more ,what with the face mask getting smashed into your Face, im leaning on the not bother side here, maybe charge ya phone before ya jog and should you wish to run to lands end take a spare battery.

now if it was black, you knowzzz all the gangsterz would all have em on 24/7 with and without a phone plugged in.

ps im no gangster i wouldnt touch one less ya paid me ,and not outside


----------



## trickson (Mar 12, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> Yes, that is a woman jogging with a mask on...
> 
> http://the-gadgeteer.com/2012/03/05/the-aire-mask-charge-your-phone-with-the-force/



LOL I seen this today on msn. This is Obama's new energy plan hard at work. Next we will all be taking a shit in a bucket to power the car!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 12, 2012)

to be honest tho, that would be great for snowboarders/skiers on a mountain as they are breathing lots anyways and it protects your lower face from the elements.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 13, 2012)

It works because you can't talk on the phone while wearing it, thus conserving battery life.


----------



## insane 360 (Mar 13, 2012)

eat lots of beans and fiber, then strap it to your butt


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 13, 2012)

would probably be more effective as a hat with a windmill on top


----------



## t_ski (Mar 13, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> Wonder if these guys are working on a methane capture device too.  Heating, electricity... less smell



I'd like to see her jogging around with the "methane capture device" stuck in her ass...


----------



## trickson (Mar 13, 2012)

*One of these,*






*Plus one of these,*






*Equal's !!!*


----------



## Drone (Mar 13, 2012)

This one is cooler

http://gizmodo.com/5647921/the-bra-that-doubles-as-a-gas-mask-is-now-for-sale


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 13, 2012)

Now you can breath through all the chemtrails while jogging.......


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow I've seen "stealth grow boxes" but never one for gaming! 

And I actually saw this stupid charger on the local news this morning. Yeah, the anchors browse the web too lol.


----------

